# Arlington Hts, IL 13th Annual Classic Bike Show & Swap Aug. 13th 2017



## bikeman76 (Jul 12, 2017)

Arlington Hts, IL 13th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held on Sunday August 13th 2017 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.

This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display. Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.

$20 for swap space. *Only $15 Again this year for Cabe members ! *Just mention your Cabe name and ask for your discount.

$5 for Bike Corral. Leave your bike for sale in the corral with a sign on it. Include price, features of your bike and your cell number. Then you can leave and enjoy the show.

$5 for Show entry. Trophies and ribbons awarded.
Bring your favorite Classic Bike and share it with everyone !

Food, restrooms, music and fun for all !

For correct directions on GPS or Mapquest use 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call 847-398-1650 and ask for Joe or Email bikeman76@msn.com.

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's some video from the 2015 Arlington Hts Classic Show and Swap.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 18, 2017)

bikeman76 said:


> Arlington Hts, IL 13th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held on Sunday August 13th 2017 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
> From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.
> 
> This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display. Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 18, 2017)

CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!
LESS THAN 4 WEEKS AWAY?
WHO ALL HAS IT ON THEIR CALENDAR TO JOIN THE FUN?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 22, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!
> LESS THAN 4 WEEKS AWAY?
> WHO ALL HAS IT ON THEIR CALENDAR TO JOIN THE FUN?



NOW 3 WEEKS FROM TOMORROW!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NOW 3 WEEKS FROM TOMORROW!



LESS THAN 3 WEEKS AWAY!
THANKS FOR VIDEO!
ENJOYABLE!


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 29, 2017)

Some video from the 2014 Show and Swap


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 30, 2017)

bikeman76 said:


> Some video from the 2014 Show and Swap



THANKS FOR SHARING VIDEO!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll bring some leftovers from the Appleton swap.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2017)

bikeman76 said:


> Arlington Hts, IL 13th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held on Sunday August 13th 2017 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
> From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.
> 
> This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display. Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> I'll bring some leftovers from the Appleton swap.
> 
> View attachment 652227
> 
> View attachment 652228





ONLY 10 DAYS AWAY!
WHO ELSE IS COMING?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm going to make it out and very excited to pick up my new Yellow Fellow. 
I'm on the fence about setting up or not though, I think I'm leaning towards just coming with some cash! 
Anybody planning on bringing any particularly cool TOC bits and pieces shoot me a PM and maybe we can get some pre-sales goin!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 5, 2017)

HEADS UP!
SUNDAY THE 13TH!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 6, 2017)

This is a well attended show & swap. It's a good place to see old friends, and meet CABE members. If you are thinking about getting into this hobby, it's also a wealth of information, to see firsthand the "old iron" that will be there.
Sitting home at the computer, enjoying the CABE, can't compare to actually attending a show. Don't miss it! 
You will leave relaxed, be more enthused about your hobby, and who knows, maybe come home with a winter project...


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 7, 2017)

So can I get a swap space and put several bikes for sale at the space for the 15 or will I need to put them in the corral? Should I just call them


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 8, 2017)

Thinking we'll make the 7 hour trip out, have a number of nice bikes to sell, and of course cash for some new stuff! 
Darcie & Nick


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 8, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> So can I get a swap space and put several bikes for sale at the space for the 15 or will I need to put them in the corral? Should I just call them



Sure, you can get a space for $15 and put them all in there .
See you Sunday !
Joe


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 9, 2017)

Who's coming out the day/night before & where are you staying?

I think I'm going to have to come out early, is there usually a group of folks drinking beer somewhere night before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crossroads bicycles (Aug 10, 2017)

Crossroads bicycles in lena illinois will be there.we will be bringing a couple of bikes a klein mtb and a barracuda mtb


----------



## the tinker (Aug 10, 2017)

The forecast for Sunday is : sunny and pleasant


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 10, 2017)

the tinker said:


> The forecast for Sunday is : sunny and pleasant




And the weather too! [emoji16]
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Aug 10, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> And the weather too! [emoji16]
> Darcie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Definitely sunny and definitely pleasant


----------



## Pookie42 (Aug 10, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Thinking we'll make the 7 hour trip out, have a number of nice bikes to sell, and of course cash for some new stuff!
> Darcie & Nick




Was on the fence about coming out but I might make the trip to say hi [emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 11, 2017)

This'll be my first swap meet where I'll sell stuff


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2017)

the tinker said:


> The forecast for Sunday is : sunny and pleasant



GREAT NEWS!
SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GREAT NEWS!
> SEE YOU THERE!



The forecast now says: Sunny and beautiful, high of 81. I am bringing some old straight bar ratrods to show.

   and 6 to sell,


plus some parts. If you are a CABE member, stop by and introduce yourself, I only look unfriendly.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2017)

the tinker said:


> The forecast now says: Sunny and beautiful, high of 81. I am bringing some old straight bar ratrods to show.View attachment 659184   and 6 to sell,View attachment 659185
> plus some parts. If you are a CABE member, stop by and introduce yourself, I only look unfriendly.....



nice  bikes Dave have fun ,


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2017)

hay tinker dave how was the show any pictures yet of the show .


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks Joe,

Another fun time. 
Always good to see all of you that share the same interests. 
Until next time! 
Mark


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2017)

MANY THANKS TO JOE AND STAFF. 
GREAT SHOW AND SWAP MEET.
GOOD TURNOUT OF BUYERS AND SELLERS.
MET A LOT OF NEW FOLKS THERE FOR THE FIRST TIME.
GOOD BUYERS AND VISITORS ALSO.
CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.
A NUMBER OF BUYERS WANTED TO CONTACT
ME ABOUT KEYS AND OTHER ITEMS.
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT: WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM
THANKS
WES


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2017)

still no pictures!!!!


----------



## chevbel57 (Aug 13, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> still no pictures!!!!



Here are a few pics I took at today's swap in Arlington heights


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Aug 13, 2017)

When I saw this, I had to have it. I'm going to build this up and ride it as my everyday ride.


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's some pictures i snappped today, and just wanted to say thank you to Joe, Ron and staff you guys out up a great show. Great camaraderie and tons of good stuff out  there.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 13, 2017)

Heres some pictures..

























Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's some more. .













Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the show!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 14, 2017)

_Bob U & I went out to this show a couple years back ... great stuff & a good time ... thanks for the pic .. some quality items there for sure .. thanks for sharing this years event pics .. Frank _


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 14, 2017)

THANKS FOR PICS!
GREAT MEET!


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2017)

I had money burning a whole in my pocket and it looks like some nice bikes and I had to go to a boring picnic.DAMN !!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 14, 2017)

Big THANKS to all the Cabers who came out for the show and swap !    Several from out of state!
I will have some more pictures in the next few days and a new video next week from Peter at our shop.
We had great weather, great show bikes, lots of good bikes & parts for sale and a lot of fun !
Joe


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 14, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> When I saw this, I had to have it. I'm going to build this up and ride it as my everyday ride.View attachment 660260



That will be one cool project!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks to @ace for passing this gem along to me. Ken added a few DeLuxe items to this bike during his stewardship, I added the red "Road Race" tires this evening and I think this will be their permanent home. 






















































 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 19, 2017)

2017 Arlington Hts Show & Swap video.
Thanks to Patrick at Village CycleSport for putting the video together !


----------

